# CRE55003 How do you turn this thing on?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

I have 4 known good batteries installed, yet I can't get it to turn on.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Randy, it's one of the 2 lowest corner buttons. I don't remember which right off hand - in yard work mode. Let me go look at one of mine .....*

*Lowest left hand button on mine says on/off.*

*Give it a try and let me know *

*I have the same Xmitters, but mine are in the black cases.*


*Rocky*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No on/off button on mine. I have ABCDEF, then a button marked SPD, middle button says "ALL STOP" and right button on bottom says FRQ.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just checked, batteries are in correctly


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Did you try pressing the lowest left button Randy ???*
*And hold it for a second or two...*

*Try it *

*Rocky*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried pressing all the buttons and holding for 5 seconds.

Nothing


Dead horse


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Oh oh *

*Did you buy this used or off of Evil bay ???*

*My next question will be, "Are the battery contacts clean ???"*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Used off guy on Aristo page Facebook. Contacts look clean.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*I think you'd better get a hold of him and nicely say "WTF" *


*Going back to work on the trimming again, but will check back *

*Rock*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks Rocky


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Randy - That may be the 75MHz version of the TE, I do not hold that in high regard compared to the 27 MHz which I much prefer. This is similiar instructions to your unit
http://www.aristocraftforum.com/techinfo/pdf/hoteinstructions.PDF
It may not have an on off switch...
Greg agrees on the 75 MHz
http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc-battery-rc-electronics/battery-power-remote-control/aristo-rc
Good Luck!

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

And from George more then you ever may want to know

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/te_programming.html

It appears to be the HO TE transmitter see last line in this insider

http://www.gscalenews.com/pdf/aristo-craft/insider-mar-apr-2007.pdf


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,
I don't think mine has an on/off button either (but I'm not home so I can't look.) My recollection is that it doesn't do anything unless you press a button - it's quiescent so it is always on.
The LEDs for loco selection should light up if you toggle to another loco channel.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy.. just one idea.. does it have any LED"s light show up on any button being pushed?? If so it's not the transmitter.. maybe you Rec. is now set right.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No lights nothing on the transmitter. I plugged the locomotive into a known charged battery and nothing works. So no way of knowing if the transmitter is dead or is it the locomotive. The switch panel that was in the cab is gone, so who know what is going on. It has a fuse holder, red button and a toggle switch mounted on the back of the boiler.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*The only thing I guess I'd know about the transmitter is that when it's on (at least my G scale version) is that one LED flashes in the window up at the top for which channel your on. Perhaps if this HO version is different, then perhaps an LED should light up as you push buttons to tell you which channel it is, that is if it is a multi channel unit. I dunno, it sounds to me that it's not working  Randy, did you talk to the guy that sold it to you yet ???*

*Rocky*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No, Rocky, I don't think he was truthful regarding the Pacific let along the radio. Someday I'll tear it apart and try reverting it back to DC power.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, tried playing with it somemore. Plugging the battery into the plug at the boiler, I flip the toggle up and pushed the red button. This caused the headlight and front marker lights to flash. So, I switched polarity of the battery connections and the same thing. Flashing lights, but no motor running. Nothing I di with the transmitter changed anything.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the old ones didn't turn on or off. When you press any button, they turn on, do their job, and turn back off.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do have several of these that I no longer need and are working, send me an email if interested.
The grey case indicates that this is the 75 mhz transmitter.

For programming the onboard decoders, I find the HOTE manual has the best information.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> I do have several of these that I no longer need and are working, send me an email if interested.
> The grey case indicates that this is the 75 mhz transmitter.
> 
> For programming the onboard decoders, I find the HOTE manual has the best information.


 
Where can I find the HOTE manual Dan?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I put DC power straight to the motor and nothing. Seems I bought a dead horse.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Sounds like it.

Odd, though, how useful parts of dead horses are in this hobby.


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got one with a customized longer range antenna. I guarantee it works. $50


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Arsito 75 mhz manuals on my computer and can send these to your e-mail address, just send me a private message with your e-mail and I will only use it for sending these manuals.
And a further note, the only difference in the HOTE transmitter and the Large scale transmitter is the magnet on the bottom of the transmitter that is used to trigger the hidden reed sensor in the HO engine for resetting the HO receiver.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer GRA. If this one doesn't work I'll just use the Revo receiver I already have.


----------

